

What a toddler can tell you about the future of media - felixmar
http://adage.com/digitalnext/post?article_id=144276

======
watmough
See also this video entitled 'The Secret Powers of Time', posted on twitter by
Jeff Atwood.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3oIiH7BLmg>

I have to profess some interest in this, since my own 1-month old will likely
grow up with the same iPhones, iPads etc., as the toddler in the article.

The most worrying thing, is how the heck can kids raised on new media, Apps
and books that talk, ever hope to even tolerate sitting in a classroom
enjoying a traditional education?

I dread to think of the overhaul that is needed and coming to education.

~~~
mikeleeorg
I agree that an overhaul is needed, and coming, to the current education
system. For better or worse, the traditional model will become less & less
effective. I have no idea what the new model will look like, but I'm assuaged
that prominent & resourceful people such as Bill Gates, Fred Wilson, etc, have
either spoken or written publicly about this. Hopefully, it will come soon...

IMHO, the traditional classroom environment isn't an effective educational
system. Many people smarter than I have written about this already, so I won't
go into all of the reasons, save to say that I agree.

Some of the newer systems that encourage emotional & social intelligence are
promising - and even more so, because digital media can sometimes have an
anti-social effect.

My friends and I talk about this topic all the time. The education needs to be
changed. Technology is changing social behavior in fundamental ways, good &
bad. Could these fields, mixed with new learnings in sociology, anthropology,
child psychology, and developmental biology, come together to form a new
educational model that fosters academic, emotional, and social intelligence?
Or, at least, a truly well-rounded individual capable of thriving in today's
world, and evolving it where necessary?

We sure think so. If we aren't the ones who are going to come up with this
first, I'm sure someone else will. Perhaps even someone here on Hacker News
;-)

